# Hawk's Golden Shadow "Casey"



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry. How wonderful you were there for him, and him for you.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss--Casey has eyes that look like he understood all. May his memories comfort you in the days ahead.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Take comfort in knowing that you did all you could and Casey knew that too.
One day you will be together again. 
Until then, play hard at the bridge sweet Casey.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Casey, may you find all our beautiful Goldens at Rainbow Bridge and play hard with them.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I am so very, very sorry .. you did all you could and held him as he crossed.. this is a very hard but loving thing. You are in my thoughts.

Run softly at the bridge, sweet Casey


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh, I am SO sorry! RIP Casey.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Casey looks a beautiful boy, and am so sorry and saddened that he has gone to the bridge - I am sure he will now be playing with new friends, and hope that in time you will be able to remember him with a smile

Run free play hard and sleep softly Casey


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a beautiful boy Casey was. So glad you were there to help him cross the Bridge. Run free, dear boy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear this. Know that we're holding you and Casey in our thoughts and prayers. He was such a gorgeous boy. Godspeed sweetheart.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

What a beautiful boy. I am so sorry for your loss. Play hard at the bridge sweet Casey.


----------



## sunshinesmom (Sep 24, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a gorgeous red girl she was!! I bet my sweet Riley has already made friends with her at the bridge.
Take care of yourself.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Casey was a very handsome boy. Run free and play hard at the bridge.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

> As I sit here at the computer I do not know what will come out.. The past week has put tremendous grief upon us knowing we might not make it thru this.This morning at 9:44 I had to release our wonderful boy to the rainbow bridge..
> Casey came into our lives when everything was crushing down on us. We had just lost both in-laws, my dad and our dog. He managed to have us survive. He was there thru the loss of our daughter and kept us sane thru the healing process.
> Casey fought for all he was worth and to the end he gazed into my eyes and said "Mom it's ok, I love you and I know you are doing right by me" I held him as he gently went into sleep, and still I held him just a little longer...
> Rest easy sweet angel...


This post really broke my heart, because I imagine losing Casey reawakens some of thre former losses too. I am so sorry you had to say goodbye to such an important friend.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Im so very sorry.....your boy was very clearly here for you when you needed him most and you were there for him when he needed you most....peace to you all.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for you loss. May all the great times you had together help to heal your broken heart. He is a gorgeous boy and I know my Beau was there to great him at the bridge. My heart goes out to you on your loss.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I am so sorry that you had to send Casey on his final journey. He was a beautiful boy and he was such a wonderful support for you. My heart aches for you. I am sorry.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your special Casey. What a wonderful freind he was to you and a wonderful mom you were to him.


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for you. Casey sounds like a special kind of guy and beautiful too. I'm sure my best girl is looking out for him at the bridge.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Casey*

Godspeed, sweet boy, Casey.
You will meet again at the Rainbow Bridge.
I am so glad that you could be with him.
I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Thank all of you for your thoughts and prayers. I know Casey is at peace and was met at the bridge with a bunch of goofy wagging tails and Hooch to keep them all in line. It means a lot to be a member of this forum and all the support that comes with it.
Thank you all from the bottom of my heart.
Pam


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a sweet dog Casey was, so very sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Casey


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

What a good looking guy. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Casey as the others say he will be playing at the bridge and waiting for you.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so very sorry. I have no words to help with your heartbreak. God speed sweet Casey.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost your sweetie. He was adorable. Bless you.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry you lost your beautiful boy Casey. He was such a fighter. Please know that you are in our prayers. I hope the happy memories you have will give you comfort at this time.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry. What a handsome boy.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh, I'm sooo sorry. RIP Casey


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Thank you all, Sharlin, thank you for the wonderful picture, brought tears to my eyes

a page of what happened and a tribute to Casey..

http://members.cox.net/red-dogs-running/results.htm

http://members.cox.net/red-dogs-running/casey/photoscasey.htm


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

A belated prayer for Casey. I am so sorry. I don't come to the bridge often as it upsets me. I wanted to let you know you both are in my thoughts too. What a gorgeous boy he was!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Casey, that is a lovely picture and a lovely post, my heart goes out to you!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Casey. Run hard at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

RIP gorgeous boy!.
Just lost my girl from cancer and know exactly how it feels!.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. I just don't know why these dogs have to get so deep into our hearts that our lives are torn apart when we lose them. But on the other hand I can't imagine life without these most wonderful friends.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bless you and Casey*

I am so very sorry to hear about Casey.

You gave him the greatest gift-what a beautiful boy!!!


----------



## photomel (Oct 15, 2009)

*Casey*

I am sorry for your loss. I hope my Porter finds Casey at the bridge and they become friends. Poster has recently passed away and I hope he finds all of the wonderful dogs who have already gone. Especially the dogs that passed away from cancer. It is so unfair that they didn't get a longer life!!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your gorgeous boy Casey. My heart breaks for you at your loss. You did everything possible for him, and he knew that as well. I know my Jake and all the other sweet Golden's at the bridge were there to welcome him home.


----------

